# Cadet Instructer Cadre Officers at work



## gwp (20 Aug 2008)

If the 99 year old Cadet Instructor Cadre was such a "basket case" of "numphies" as so many who would opine here have it ... why would the people like those mentioned in the links below bother to be associated with it?  Of all those represented in the links, the majority have only served in the CF as Cadet Instructors.  They are not exceptions.  They represent what is happening in large and small communities across this country from coast to coast to coast in nearly 1,150 Corps and Squadrons.  In many places they are the only representation of the CF ... and the vast majority do it very well ... just as the vast majority of all members of the CF.  

1. Res CIC Officer named CF Officer of the year
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=3620

2. CF Pilots – One with RegF service the other CF Res CIC
 http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=4553

3.CF Res CIC Officer – qualifies as CF Public Affairs Officer  (Scroll Down)
http://www.voxair.ca/index.php?page=4&issue=13&year=2008&status=1

4. OIC Tender Charge – CF Res CIC
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=4543

5. Sea Cadet Sailing Program best in Canada
http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3323

6. Res CIC Officer named CF Officer of the year
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=3620

7. CF Band Master gives up adult musicians for teens
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=2557

8.  Cadet Honour Band
http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=4187

9. Of the 40 or so 3rd CD Clasps each year .. most go to the CF CIC  (bottom page 20)
http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/index_e.asp?issID=70

10. CF CIC Officer awarded Min VAC Commendation
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=department/mincom/bio&recipient_id=103

11. Two CF CIC Officers hold both the MOM and the OMM
http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3200

12. Lt-Gov. salutes Cadet Tattoo
 http://www.ltgov.bc.ca/events/photo-galleries/default.htm?id=162&may=true&title=Cadet%20Tattoo&scrollAmt=41

The LG of BC who is of First Nations was an air cadet in his youth and credits his success as having been a cadet which is the case for 10s of thousands of people.

The difficulty with the pages and pages of comment here is that it deals with the extremes rather than the great success that really matters.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2008)

Just couldnt let it go eh ?

 :


----------



## Burrows (20 Aug 2008)

And this is locked before the inevitable happens.

gwp,  your attitude has been noticed and noted.  It is this behaviour and attitude that leaves a poor taste in the mouth of many about the CIC. Consider this a freebie.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## gwp (21 Aug 2008)

The internal information program continues:

1.  New Commanding Officer for BC Region (DCO is CIC – Former RegF
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases08/08-07-ChangeOfCommand.pdf

2. CF CIC Officer National Sailing Coach of the Year
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases07/07-11-CYA%20Coach.pdf

3. CF CIC Officer Pilot Instructor for 30 years
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases07/07-07-StewartSoaring.pdf

4. Example of CF CIC enrolees top course canadidate 
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases07/07-01-boqsword.pdf

5. CF CIC Scholarship
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases06/06-09-CICScholar.pdf

6. CF CIC Officer receives Vice-Regal Commendation
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases06/06-07-Hull_Commendation.pdf

7. CF CIC Officer and others receive Gold Duke of Edinburgh Award
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases06/C018DofEGOLD06.pdf

8. Another Example of CF CIC enrolee - top candidate
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases06/L001BOQSwordFeb06.pdf

9. Another ordinary Canadian enrols in the CF – CIC
http://www.cadets.net/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/newsreleases05/swordMay05.pdf


----------

